# Darwin's new soaking vessel



## jsheffield (Jun 2, 2019)

I've been in the habit of soaking Darwin 5-6 days per week since he came to live with me but recently the little dishpan I'd been using seemed too small for him: he could easily climb up to peek out and it wasn't much longer than him.




I got a new vessel today at Wal-Mart, a 40-liter Tupperware that should last awhile. I increased the soaking depth and switched from using his food bowl to a pottery underpot... A friend says it looks like he's eating at the pool-bar.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2019)

. . . and this is a Debatable Topic because?


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and this is a Debatable Topic because?


As the #1 expert in all of world on red foot care (the fact that I have never owned or seen one does not disqualify me as an expert) 

I disagree with the usage of a new soaking tray. A new tray will cause too much confusion. Even if the tort has "outgrown" the old tray. 

Look at that babies face, he's so confused he doesn't know how to eat anymore! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 2, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . and this is a Debatable Topic because?



I dropped it here by mistake....


J


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2019)

lilly_sand99 said:


> As the #1 expert in all of world on red foot care (the fact that I have never owned or seen one does not disqualify me as an expert)
> 
> I disagree with the usage of a new soaking tray. A new tray will cause too much confusion. Even if the tort has "outgrown" the old tray.
> 
> Look at that babies face, he's so confused he doesn't know how to eat anymore! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


LOL! Try as I might, I just can't come up with a rebuttal in this debate.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 2, 2019)

My Redfoot Murphy graduated from the plastic tote to the bathtub a couple months ago lol.


----------

